
Can I be forced to return to work? - praveenscience
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/can-i-be-forced-to-return-to-work-5210706/
======
generalpass
In the U.S., the benefits only apply when no reasonable job offers have been
accepted.

The problem employers face is that they can't get many of their employees back
due to the employee preferring to receive the benefit to a paycheck. The
employer could contact the employment office, but this is not likely to result
in the employee coming back work, or at least not to coming back to work and
being as productive as they were before - who wants to be a snitch, let alone
work for one?

